

Ask HN: What do you use to A/B test your mobile app? - alexjarvis

Now that http://clutch.io is winding down as the developers have been aquihired by Twitter, how do you A/B test your mobile app? Is there space on the market for something new?
======
eckyptang
Humans unfortunately.

~~~
alexjarvis
So would you be interested in a similar service if someone were to make it
available? :)

~~~
eckyptang
If it doesn't involve humans then yes. Mainly due to the problems that humans
create in the repeatability department...

~~~
alexjarvis
It would not involve humans directly, but collaboratively and unknowingly,
they would be coerced into selecting the most efficient variant, for the
benefit of the app designer.

